# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Arabasında uyuşturucu taşınan milletvekilimiz!..

## bozok

*Arabasında uyuşturucu taşınan milletvekilimiz!..*


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 01/05/2009* 



şimdilerde *“Hakkari-Van-Iğdır’ı Türklerden aldık!”* çığlıkları ile PKK mitinglerinin kraliçeliğini yapan Pervin Buldan ve akrabalarının çok ilginç asıl hikayelerini de sık sık hatırlamakta fayda vardır!.. Böylece ortalıkta salına salına dolaşan tuzu kuruların servetleri hakkında da bilgi sahibi olunabilir!..

Tabii elde ettikleri gücün kaynağı da ortaya çıkar...

Geçen yıl şöyle yazmışız;

*“şimdi de, Pervin hanımefendinin TBMM plakalı aracıyla, kayınbiraderinin eroin taşıdığı haberleri ile donanmış bulunuyoruz...*
*Hiç şaşırmıyoruz!..”* 

Gerçekten de bir TBMM mensubunun aracında uyuşturucu taşınıyor ve yakalanıyordu!.. Ama olay pek garip değildi!.. Zira bu kadının ailesinin böyle bir iştigal alanı vardı!.. üstelik karıştıkları olaylar hep tepe noktalarda seyrediyordu!..

Mesela misal deyip anlatalım...

90’lı yılların başı, Demirel-İnönü kabinesi işbaşında... İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü Necdet Menzir... Menzir ve ekibi, Levent’te bir uyuşturucu kaçakçısının evini basacaklar, içeride PKK ilintili* “Mal”* var... Kapıya dayanıyorlar ama, kaçakçının evine polis giremiyor...

üünkü evde, dönemin ünlü milletvekili Leyla Zana var!.. Zana, genel başkanı (!) İnönü’yü, o Demirel’i arayınca, eve baskın gerçekleştirilememişti!..

*Peki kimdi bu “ev”in sahibi?..*

Dönemin polisinin, büyük bir uyuşturucu baskını için kapısına dayandığı ve Leyla Zana’nın dokunulmazlığı sayesinde yakayı kurtaran kişinin adı *Savaş Buldan*’dı... Uluslararası yeraltı dünyasının en önemli uyuşturucu baronlarının başında geliyordu ve PKK çetesi ile ortak çalışıyordu...

Buraya kadar anlattıklarımız, PKK çetesinin uyuşturucu tabanında yükselen değerleri ile siyasete sürülen yıldızlarının hal ve vaziyetleridir...

Geldiğimiz nokta...

Uyuşturucu baronu Savaş Buldan, PKK ile ortaklığının tavan yaptığı günlerde öldürüldü... üetenin propaganda birlikleri, Türkiye kamuoyunu etkileme noktasındaki müttefikleri aracılığı ile kendisini* “Faili meçhul kurbanı, aydın demokrat Kürt iş adamı”* ilan ettiler...

Karısı Pervin Buldan şimdi DTP Iğdır Milletvekili...


*Nobel aday adayı Pervin hanım!..*
Bu seçkin hanımefendinin yol haritası takip edildiğinde, kendisinin el üstünde ve özel desteklerle TBMM kapısından geçirildiği görülür... 

Kendileri 2005 yılında Nobel adayları arasında bile gösterilmiştir..! üok ilginçtir. Pervin Hanım’ın mensup olduğu Buldan ailesi, tüm Avrupa polisince tescilli uyuşturucu kaçakçısıdır... Taşıdıkları eroinler, özellikle Avrupa ülkelerinin gençlerini zehirler... Buna karşın Batılı kadın dernekleri, BM, UNIFEM ve UNESCO’nun desteği ile kurulan internet sitesi dünyanın birçok yöresi ile birlikte, dört tane *“Türkiyeli”* kadını da aday gösterdi... Biri Pervin Buldan, ötekiler de, Leyla Zana, Müyesser Güneş, Ayşe Düzkan. Bu dört kadının da ortak özelliği PKK çizgisinde olmaları...

Nobel adayı Pervin Hanım, TBMM’ye seçilişi ile faili meçhullerin aydınlatılması için çalışacağını belirtmişti... Kocasının asli işini, uyuşturucu bağlantılarını, büyük servetinin kaynağının izahını bir kenara koyarak, puslu vadiden bir demokrasi yıldızı gibi parlayıp Apo’nun tezgahında siyasetin önünü açmayı seçmişti..

Kocasının ölümünden sonra İstanbul’un varoşlarını, özellikle Altınşehir diye bilinen bölgeyi adım adım gezmesi ve taban çalışması ile öne çıkan Pervin Hanım’ın mensubu olduğu Buldan ailesinin adı *Mavi üarşı yangını* ile de gündeme gelmişti!..

Buldan ailesinden olan Azime Işık, 13 Mart 1999’da yakılan ve 13 kişinin öldüğü Mavi üarşı yangınından sorumlu olarak yargılanmıştı. Kızkardeşi üimen Işık da, canlı bomba olduğu gerekçesiyle tutuklanmıştı. 

Kendisine verilen TBMM plakasını uyuşturucu işinde kullandırdığı belirtilen kayınbiraderinin hikayesi de Pervin Hanım’ınki kadar ilginçtir...

Buldanlar’ın narkotik şeceresi film gibidir!..

PKK işi Demokrasi filmi!.



*TBMM zırhı!..*
Iğdır Milletvekili Pervin Hanım, bu memleketin hali vakti yerinde, servet sahibi bireylerindendir.. Ailesinin alın teri servetleridir sebebi işte...

Eh bir de sırtında TBMM’nin dokunulmazlık zırhı var, onu kimse tutamıyor, kadın da boş bulduğu meydanlarda sallıyor;
*“29 Mart seçimlerinde ‘Kürdistan’ sınırlarını belirledik. Yani, Van’ı aldık, Siirt’i aldık, 86 yıllık geleneği bozarak Iğdır’ı aldık. Hakkari’de yüzde 90’lara varan oy oranına ulaştık.”* 

Yürü hanımefendi kim tutar seni!..

...

----------


## bozok

*Milletvekilinde PKK ilintili mal şüphesi!*


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 02/05/2009* 



İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın şu sözlerini hatırlayalım;* “Uyuşturucu trafiğinde terör örgütünün payı olduğu ve terörün finansmanını oluşturan bir unsur olduğunu biliyoruz. Elimizde bu konu üzerinde bilgiler var...”* 

Bir kere daha hatırlatarak bu yazıya girelim... 90’lı yılların başı, Demirel-İnönü kabinesi işbaşında... İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü Necdet Menzir... Menzir ve ekibi, Levent’te bir uyuşturucu kaçakçısının evini basacaklar, içeride PKK ilintili* “mal”* var... Kapıya dayanıyorlar ama, kaçakçının evine polis giremiyor...

üünkü evde, dönemin ünlü milletvekili Leyla Zana ve kocası Mehdi misafir!.. Zana, genel başkanı (!) İnönü’yü, o da Demirel’i arayınca, eve baskın gerçekleştirilememişti ve* “uyuşturucu kaçakçısı”*na dokunulamamıştı...

O kaçakçının Savaş Buldan olduğu basına yansımıştı!..

PKK ile ortak hareket eden uyuşturucu ve silah kaçakçısı Savaş Buldan... Yüksekovalı, bölgenin siyasi söz sahibi de olan ailesinin, çok zengin aşiretin ağası...

PKK, o günlerde etkisini giderek artırıyor, kullandığı silah teknolojisi, devletinkine üstünlük sağlıyor, uyuşturucu ticaretinden sağladığı gelirle, son sistem piyade silahlarına süratle sahip oluyor... Devletin istihbarat birimleri iz sürüyor, çeteye silah sağlayan kan tüccarları listesinde, Savaş Buldan’ın izine rastlanıyor... Gel gelelim, siyasi ilişkiler, nüfuz etkinlikleri yakasına yapışılma süresini geciktiriyor!.. İşte böyle bir dönemde, Savaş Buldan’ın cesedi, Bolu yakınlarında bir yol kenarında bulunuyor...

İşte bu Savaş Buldan, daha sonra belli bir plan ve program çerçevesinde, bölücü çetenin propaganda birliklerince *“Demokrasi savaşçısı, aydın iş adamı, faili meçhul kurbanı oldu”* diye sunuldu...

Dul karısı, malum çerçevede el üstünde taşınarak TBMM’ye milletvekili olarak sokuldu...


*Kayınbiradere TBMM plakası!..*
Savaş’ın kardeşi Nihat Buldan uyuşturucu ile yakalanıyor... şaşıracak bir durum yok, uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı Nihat’ın asli işi!..

İngiltere’de 7 Mart 2001 tarihinde 2.5 milyon sterlin değerinde 34 kilogram eroin yakalandı... Eroinin sahibi olarak Nihat Buldan tutuklandı... 16 yıl hapis cezası aldı... İngiltere’de kalsa bu 16 yılı yatacak... Ama ikili anlaşmalar var, TC vatandaşları, İngiltere gibi ülkelerde hapise düşerlerse, bir süre sonra cezalarını tamamlamak üzere Türkiye’ye gönderiliyorlar... Hele mahkuma üst perdeden sahiplenilirse!.. Nihat Buldan’a Türkiye’nin üst katmanlarından gelen kefaletlerle bu yol kolayca açıldı... üstelik, Nihat Buldan’ın İngiltere’de yakalattığı* “mal”* ın PKK ilintisi yolunda da bilgiler mevcuttu... Mahkum, bu bilgilerle alındı, önce üanakkale Cezaevi’ne, ardından da (Kendisi için daha uygun olan) Erciş Açık Cezaevi’ne konuldu!..

*Dikkatinize sunuyorum;* PKK bağlantılı uyuşturucu kaçakçısı, 16 yıla mahkum Nihat Buldan, Türkiye’ye alınıp açık cezaevine yerleştiriliyor!.. Ve... Ceza yasasındaki son düzenlemelerle 2,5 yıl sonra serbest kalıyor!.. Serbest kalır kalmaz da, kolları sıvayıp işine döndüğü anlaşılıyor...

İçişleri Bakanı Atalay’ın* “PKK-Uyuştucu”* sözlerini ispatlamak istercesine...


*Bağlantılara bak!..*
Zaten ilişkiler çok nettir!.. Geçen yıl, DTP’li Sabahat Tuncel ile Londra’daki uyuşturucu taciri PKK’lıların beraber turlarını yazmıştım... Bu kişiler İbrahim Doğuş ve Mustafa Topkaya idi... Bu ikilinin Nihat Buldan’la yakın temasları biliniyor...

İlişkileri ardı ardına koyunca, ortaya çıkanı görüyorsunuz!.. 

Bu ilişkilere, TBMM mensubu, milletvekili Pervin hanımın Mercedes’ini de ekleyin!..

Ve bu ailenin *“Katil devlet faili meçhul yaptı”* nakaratı ile bu nakarata tempo tutanları unutmayın...

Tabii unutulmaması gereken noktalar bu kadar değil... Söz konusu hanımefendinin *“Kürdistan sınırlarını çizdik!”* demesindeki cüreti, *“Iğdır’ı, Van’ı aldık”* diye attığı zafer çığlıklarını da unutamayız...

Son olarak toprağa düşürülen 10 Mehmetçiğin neden öldüklerini de..
Bu kişilerin TBMM içerisinde muzaffer komutan edaları ile dolaştıklarını da unutmamakta yarar vardır!..


...

----------

